# Most magnificient revolver you own?



## paratrooper

Regardless of caliber, finish or make.

First off, I have numerous revolvers, all S&W, of varying calibers from .22LR to .44 Mag. I love um all, but one clearly stands out from the rest.

I've always had an affinity for the .22LR caliber, both in revolvers and semi-autos. The one that stands out from the rest, is my still unfired, NIB, no-dash, Model 617 with an 8 3/8" barrel.

It's SS of course, has the target package, i.e., target hammer, target trigger, and beautiful over-sized target grips. It's the proper six-shot, just like the big boys. Make no mistake, for a .22LR revolver, this is a big, heavy gun.

S&W did a fantastic job producing this handgun. The fit & finish is flawless, the grip match to frame is tight as you can get, and it feels like a million dollars in your hand. I had another one years ago, but sold it to a friend who wouldn't stop pestering me to sell it to him. I bought it used, and it was in about 95% overall. He was a good enough of a friend, that he understood the need to pay dearly for it.

About 4 yrs. ago, the one I have now turned up available and for sale. I'm not sure if I'll ever shoot it though. I already know how they shoot, so I don't need to find out. That, and it's just too frigging beautiful to fire. It's also the most accurate .22LR revolver I've ever shot.

I've shown it off and on to others and for the most past, they become speechless. Most don't even know that you could buy a .22Lr revolver of this magnitude. A couple offered me money in excess of $1200.00 for it. At one time, I did consider letting it go, but I had this feeling in the pit of my stomach, telling me otherwise.

I have a very good feeling that I'll grow very old with this revolver. :smt033

*Here's a fine example of what I have, except this one has the 6" barrel.* http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=377810108


----------



## aarondhgraham

*That would be Stella,,,*

That would be Stella,,,
S&W Model 15 Combat Masterpiece.










There's nothing particularly special about my particular gun,,,
But her finish is fine, her balance is perfect,,,
And she seems to aim herself.

In my not-so-humble opinion,,,
The Model 15 is the perfect .38 revolver,,,
So wouldn't that make it the most magnificent of them all?

Aarond

.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Regardless of caliber, finish or make.
> 
> First off, I have numerous revolvers, all S&W, of varying calibers from .22LR to .44 Mag. I love um all, but one clearly stands out from the rest.
> 
> I've always had an affinity for the .22LR caliber, both in revolvers and semi-autos. The one that stands out from the rest, is my still unfired, NIB, no-dash, Model 617 with an 8 3/8" barrel.
> 
> It's SS of course, has the target package, i.e., target hammer, target trigger, and beautiful over-sized target grips. It's the proper six-shot, just like the big boys. Make no mistake, for a .22LR revolver, this is a big, heavy gun.
> 
> S&W did a fantastic job producing this handgun. The fit & finish is flawless, the grip match to frame is tight as you can get, and it feels like a million dollars in your hand. I had another one years ago, but sold it to a friend who wouldn't stop pestering me to sell it to him. I bought it used, and it was in about 95% overall. He was a good enough of a friend, that he understood the need to pay dearly for it.
> 
> About 4 yrs. ago, the one I have now turned up available and for sale. I'm not sure if I'll ever shoot it though. I already know how they shoot, so I don't need to find out. That, and it's just too frigging beautiful to fire. It's also the most accurate .22LR revolver I've ever shot.
> 
> I've shown it off and on to others and for the most past, they become speechless. Most don't even know that you could buy a .22Lr revolver of this magnitude. A couple offered me money in excess of $1200.00 for it. At one time, I did consider letting it go, but I had this feeling in the pit of my stomach, telling me otherwise.
> 
> I have a very good feeling that I'll grow very old with this revolver. :smt033


Gun Review: Smith & Wesson Model 617 22LR | The Truth About Guns


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> Gun Review: Smith & Wesson Model 617 22LR | The Truth About Guns


While I do have two other newer 617's, in both a 4" and a 6" barrel, they are the 10 shot and are post-lock guns. They are finished well, but they still don't compare to my no-dash, 8 3/8", six-shot 617.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> While I do have two other newer 617's, in both a 4" and a 6" barrel, they are the 10 shot and are post-lock guns. They are finished well, but they still don't compare to my no-dash, 8 3/8", six-shot 617.


From what I read, the no dash is a very nice piece to acquire.


----------



## daniellawecki

I have 3 I"m fond of they all are Smiths Model 43 22lr -629 44 8 3/8 1955 model 25 target grips & trigger in wooden box 45 autorim. :smt1099


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> From what I read, the no dash is a very nice piece to acquire.


I could be wrong, but I think the new(er) 617's are based on a K-Frame.

I'm thinking my no-dash 617 is built on an L-Frame. It sure feels larger and heavier.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Went to the range with my old man and stumbled across one of the most beautiful revolvers I've ever seen sitting in the the gun case...

Ruger GP100 .357 3" barrel Wiley Clapp TALO edition (only 2,000 made in SS). Has a dark grey SS bead blasted finish, fiber optic front sight and Novak slanted rear sight. Beautiful wood inlay inside a solid rubber grip. Edges have been rounded for holster carry (not planning on carry). The fit & finish looked excellent based on my limited knowledge of revolvers... wasn't allowed to try the trigger though, due to the finish (what?).








Only problem is the $749 they want (no layaway)... especially with Xmas right around the corner. Not a big revolver guy (currently own none)... but this revolver could be the one I start with.








Simply stunning (to me at least)








Hoping to find one at a store (that does layaway) to put on layaway til after the Holidays. Been very unsuccessful so far as no one who has it will let this model be put on layaway (due to it's limited availability).

NOTE: If anyone has shot this or has any input (good or bad), I'd appreciate it. My understanding is Ruger revolvers are real durable and considered workhorse revolvers with minimal problems (for the most part). This would be for range/fun shooting and be the first revolver to join my semi-autos.


----------



## pic

TAPnRACK said:


> Went to the range with my old man and stumbled across one of the most beautiful revolvers I've ever seen sitting in the the gun case...
> 
> Ruger GP100 .357 3" barrel Wiley Clapp TALO edition (only 2,000 made in SS). Has a dark grey SS bead blasted finish, fiber optic front sight and Novak slanted rear sight. Beautiful wood inlay inside a solid rubber grip. Edges have been rounded for holster carry (not planning on carry). The fit & finish looked excellent based on my limited knowledge of revolvers... wasn't allowed to try the trigger though, due to the finish (what?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is the $749 they want (no layaway)... especially with Xmas right around the corner. Not a big revolver guy (currently own none)... but this revolver could be the one I start with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply stunning (to me at least)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to find one at a store (that does layaway) to put on layaway til after the Holidays. Been very unsuccessful so far as no one who has it will let this model be put on layaway (due to it's limited availability).
> 
> NOTE: If anyone has shot this or has any input (good or bad), I'd appreciate it. My understanding is Ruger revolvers are real durable and considered workhorse revolvers with minimal problems (for the most part). This would be for range/fun shooting and be the first revolver to join my semi-autos.


Review of RUGER GP100 .357 Magnum 3 inch in satin stainless - YouTube

its not the bead blast, 560$
I cant understand why you were not allowed to feel the trigger action. Maybe he didn't view you as a potential buyer. I don't know. Some gun shops just have bad attitudes. not saying that is the case here. 
You see the marking around the cylinder that they have been letting the action go round


----------



## TAPnRACK

He let me try the trigger on a regular SS Ruger GP100... but not the Wiley Clapp edition for some unknown reason... he said they're the same trigger pull/action.


----------



## pic

copy n paste
In my experience, the bead-blasted finish is much more prone to cosmetic marking up from dings and holster rubs, as well as gun safe rubs.

I also cleaned the burn rings off of the cylinder face of one of my 625's using Flitz one time, and I noticed that the finish is now satin stainless, not bead blasted stainless! I didn't really care, but you should be aware of the potential for that happening.


----------



## desertman

I like the S&W Model 640 J-Frame hammerless .357, just the right size for concealed carry, capable of handling the .357 and with it's heavier weight easier to control with .38 self defense loads.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

paratrooper said:


> . . . I have a very good feeling that I'll grow very old with this revolver. :smt033


Same here.
Most all you'all have seen this before.
Ruger SuperRedhawk Alaskan (2.5 inch snubby). Trijicon tritium front sight. Magna-Ported.
Paid a LOT for it used. But, I am very happy. :mrgreen:

With apologies for paraphasing Psalm 23:4.

*Yea, though I walk through the mountains of my wilderness areas,
I will fear nothing with two or four legs; for thou art with me;
thy weight and thy ammo capacity they comfort me.*


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

desertman said:


> I like the S&W Model 640 J-Frame hammerless .357, just the right size for concealed carry, capable of handling the .357 and with it's heavier weight easier to control with .38 self defense loads.


I bought a new Smith & Wesson Model 642 Centennial Airweight J-frame snubby (concealed hammer, aluminum frame) a few years ago.
And added Crimson Trace laser grips. It's a nice enough gun. Well-made. No problem.

But, it doesn't make my socks roll up and down like when I fire my .454 Casull Ruger SRH snubby. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK

Love that Alaskan DanP... like a little tank in the palm of your hand.


----------



## paratrooper

At the other end of the caliber spectrum, another favorite of mine, is my S&W 629 with a 3" barrel. 

One of these days, I'm gonna learn how to post pics on forums. :watching:


----------



## shaolin

I love my GP100 Ruger. I keep it by my bed side when I sleep. I wanted to know if anyone knew of a place to get night sights or fiber optic sights like the one on the GP100 above.


----------



## desertman

Paratrooper:
I've got the S&W 629 Talo 3" and a Model 29 4" and a 7 1/2" Redhawk all are great handguns, just a little too heavy for everyday carry, that's why I chose the S&W 640 .357, however loaded with .357's it's one loud hard kickin' SOB. I can imagine what that Alaskan is like, but I don't think that there's any Kodiak bears here in Arizona.

Yeah, what do you have to do to post pictures?


----------



## desertman

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Same here.
> Most all you'all have seen this before.
> Ruger SuperRedhawk Alaskan (2.5 inch snubby). Trijicon tritium front sight. Magna-Ported.
> Paid a LOT for it used. But, I am very happy. :mrgreen:
> 
> With apologies for paraphasing Psalm 23:4.
> 
> *Yea, though I walk through the mountains of my wilderness areas,
> I will fear nothing with two or four legs; for thou art with me;
> thy weight and thy ammo capacity they comfort me.*
> 
> We're almost neighbors, was that you I heard down here in Prescott?


----------



## DJ Niner

paratrooper said:


> (snip)
> 
> One of these days, I'm gonna learn how to post pics on forums. :watching:





desertman said:


> (snip)
> 
> Yeah, what do you have to do to post pictures?


Go to a site like Imageshack or Photobucket, create a free account, copy your photos from your computer to the online account, and save the URL (internet address) for each picture. When you want to post the photo here, start the message part of your post, then at the point you want to insert the image, click the little "framed tree" icon/button above the message box. When you do that, a box will appear where you can paste (use ctrl+C to copy, and ctrl+V to paste) the URL/address (click the "from URL" tab, then paste the address on the single blank line). Finally, uncheck the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" checkbox (not needed), and then click the "OK" button at the bottom.

It sounds like a big deal, but after you do it a few times, it's really easy. I can literally snap a new photo, transfer it from my camera to my computer, upload it to Imageshack, copy the address, and post it into a message in less than 5 minutes, start-to-finish. If the photo is already on your computer, it takes about 30-60 seconds to upload it and get the address to post.

I don't know if I really consider it "magnificent", but here is a photo of my version of a combat-style 3" GP-100 that I made up about six years ago. It has a grit-blasted finish (even less reflective than bead-blasting), but it is easy to scratch the matte surface. I hand-thinned one side and filed the top of the front sight to get the point-of-impact exactly centered with my chosen load (158 gr. JHP, for hunting backup), and the 125 JHP defensive loads are close enough to use for serious defensive purposes against two-legged varmints. I used the compact Ruger rubber GP-100 grips, with a modified ribbed plastic insert from the SP101 revolvers. Action is slicked-up for DA use, and my total investment was about $350 (pistol was a used C.A.I. re-imported police handgun) and a LOT of time/effort to get the sights regulated.


----------



## paratrooper

DJ Niner said:


> Go to a site like Imageshack or Photobucket, create a free account, copy your photos from your computer to the online account, and save the URL (internet address) for each picture. When you want to post the photo here, start the message part of your post, then at the point you want to insert the image, click the little "framed tree" icon/button above the message box. When you do that, a box will appear where you can paste (use ctrl+C to copy, and ctrl+V to paste) the URL/address (click the "from URL" tab, then paste the address on the single blank line). Finally, uncheck the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" checkbox (not needed), and then click the "OK" button at the bottom.
> 
> It sounds like a big deal, but after you do it a few times, it's really easy. I can literally snap a new photo, transfer it from my camera to my computer, upload it to Imageshack, copy the address, and post it into a message in less than 5 minutes, start-to-finish. If the photo is already on your computer, it takes about 30-60 seconds to upload it and get the address to post.
> 
> I don't know if I really consider it "magnificent", but here is a photo of my version of a combat-style 3" GP-100 that I made up about six years ago. It has a grit-blasted finish (even less reflective than bead-blasting), but it is easy to scratch the matte surface. I hand-thinned one side and filed the top of the front sight to get the point-of-impact exactly centered with my chosen load (158 gr. JHP, for hunting backup), and the 125 JHP defensive loads are close enough to use for serious defensive purposes against two-legged varmints. I used the compact Ruger rubber GP-100 grips, with a modified ribbed plastic insert from the SP101 revolvers. Action is slicked-up for DA use, and my total investment was about $350 (pistol was a used C.A.I. re-imported police handgun) and a LOT of time/effort to get the sights regulated.


Thanks for the info. on how to post a picture. And yes, it does sound like a lot to do, but like most everything, the more you do it, the easier it becomes.

In regards to what might constitute "magnificent", in regards to a firearm, I consider this. If I've looked at one of my firearms at least 50 times, and every time I look at it, if it still feels like it's the very first time, it's magnificent. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman

DJ Niner:
Appreciate the photo information, but is there another way other than joining a social networking site?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Yeah, get a smartphone (if ur still using a flip phone)... go into the App market and download the Tapatalk App. It is an App that allows access to a LOT of forums like this one, Glocktalk, Snipers Hide and hundreds more (all major gun forums are on there). That's how I found this place.

You are now able to post and read posts from this forum in the palm of your hand... take photos using your phone or snag em' off the internet and simply insert them into your posts using the camera button (on posting page).

Much easier and convenient than sitting at a desktop or laptop to see what's new. It's the future of online forums. No photobucket or transferring images from several devices... easy as can be... and convenient too.


----------



## paratrooper

I promised myself that I would never become a member of FaceBook........or buy a smart-phone. 

Looks like I'm screwed.............:smt088


----------



## TAPnRACK

I agree with FaceBook comment... but smart-phones are very useful, especially for work (at least for me).

Took my Dad a while to get on board with em'... but at 71 yrs old he finds them very useful as well... and is amazed at all the possible things you can do.


----------



## Bob Wright

Pretty hard to say which one. I'm more fond of the Three Screw Rugers than I am of the New Models, but this New Model Super Blackhawk sure tops my list:



Never was one for the huge oversized .50 caliber revovlers, this is my idea of the maximum size SA revovler that is easily carried and fired with one hand.

But then this old Super Blackhawk is the answer for power and portability:



Bob Wright


----------



## paratrooper

TAPnRACK said:


> I agree with FaceBook comment... but smart-phones are very useful, especially for work (at least for me).
> 
> Took my Dad a while to get on board with em'... but at 71 yrs old he finds them very useful as well... and is amazed at all the possible things you can do.


I'm see smartphones as the tip of the technological spear, that we as a society, will eventually impale ourselves on. :numbchuck:


----------



## DJ Niner

desertman said:


> DJ Niner:
> Appreciate the photo information, but is there another way other than joining a social networking site?





paratrooper said:


> I promised myself that I would never become a member of FaceBook........or buy a smart-phone.
> 
> Looks like I'm screwed.............:smt088


Unless there has been a change, Imageshack is not a social networking-type site, although I'm sure they have tools to post photos to those sites, as well as discussion forums like this one. I, too, avoid the social-type sites (I let my wife keep-up with all the relatives, etc.), so I understand and somewhat share your aversion to same. I see that Imageshack has made some recent changes, but I think you can still just set-up a free account with them and store photos there without being linked to any book-of-faces-type site. If you find out I am wrong, let me know, and I'll stop recommending them.


----------



## DJ Niner

Classy-looking guns, Bob; far closer to "magnificent" than anything in my safe.

Although, strangely enough, I own examples of several of the handgun models discussed early in this thread.
Nice handguns, all.


----------



## desertman

Paratrooper:
"I promised myself that I would never become a member of FaceBook........or buy a smart-phone." 

Me too, I've got a cell phone (TRACFONE) but I never use it. Bought it for excursions to the middle of nowhere, in case you get stuck, but in some of these places it doesn't work anyway. 

TAPnRACK:
Thanks for the tip otherwise!


----------



## paratrooper

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> "I promised myself that I would never become a member of FaceBook........or buy a smart-phone."
> 
> Me too, I've got a cell phone (TRACFONE) but I never use it. Bought it for excursions to the middle of nowhere, in case you get stuck, but in some of these places it doesn't work anyway.
> 
> TAPnRACK:
> Thanks for the tip otherwise!


I do have a cell phone. It's a Trac Fone that I bought from Wal-Mart about 4 yrs. ago. I've been told that I can text and take pics with it, but I've never done it.

Funny thing is, there are times I leave home w/o it, and contrary to others that have phones, I don't freak out and say, Oh my God, I left my phone at home, turn around and go back and get it.

What drives me crazy, are the kids (and adults) that you see walking around with their dumb phone in their hand, either texting, waiting for it to ring, or calling someone who pretends to care what they're doing at that exact moment.


----------



## desertman

Paratrooper:
"What drives me crazy, are the kids (and adults) that you see walking around with their dumb phone in their hand, either texting, waiting for it to ring, or calling someone who pretends to care what they're doing at that exact moment."

Amen Brother! I wonder what they ever did before they had cell phones?


----------



## paratrooper

About a week ago, I was waiting for my wife while she was in a store. Cause I was bored and needed to be entertained, I decided to take notice and count the number of people passing by me with a dumb phone in their hand. 

I did this informal study for approx. 30 min. or so. After intense and exhaustive scrutiny, the result was 7 out of 10 people had one. I have to admit, I was surprised. I thought that it might be 40-50% tops, but 70% just blew me away. 

It was on a Saturday and at a large shopping mall, if that makes any difference.


----------



## CharlieW

aarondhgraham said:


> That would be Stella,,,
> S&W Model 15 Combat Masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing particularly special about my particular gun,,,
> But her finish is fine, her balance is perfect,,,
> And she seems to aim herself.
> 
> In my not-so-humble opinion,,,
> The Model 15 is the perfect .38 revolver,,,
> So wouldn't that make it the most magnificent of them all?
> 
> Aarond
> 
> .


I have a Model 67-1, which is the stainless version of the Combat Masterpiece, and it is SWEET. I really can't shoot well enough to do justice to the accuracy of that great pistol. And has there ever been a better name for a handgun than "Combat Masterpiece"

But, the most magnificent pistol I own is a nickel plated Colt Python from 1973. It is well used, and the plating is flaking on the cylinder, but there is just something unique about a Python.


----------



## Reddog1

I have had just about one of everything over the years it seems (after looking at my bank account) but my favorite is a S&W 629-3 w/8 5/8 barrel and un-fluted cylinder. It's big and heavy but so easy to shoot accurately. A great handgun.


----------



## paratrooper

Reddog1 said:


> I have had just about one of everything over the years it seems (after looking at my bank account) but my favorite is a S&W 629-3 w/8 5/8 barrel and un-fluted cylinder. It's big and heavy but so easy to shoot accurately. A great handgun.


I also have a S&W 629-6 (post-lock) with a 3" bbl. with the non-fluted cylinder. It has the OEM rubber grips on it (usually not a big fan), but they are big and fits my hand very well.

It's a big, heavy gun, and it's also one of those _natural pointers_.


----------



## BigCityChief

I have a 586 L Comp - a fine, well built revolver.


----------



## Philco

I have an older, pre lock S & W Model 686 with 6 in. barrell. I think it's just about the perfect revolver, at least for me.


----------



## Tennjed

A Ruger Redhawk in 45 colt. A rare bird and reloaders dream on top with little brother Security Six in 357


----------



## paratrooper

Philco said:


> I have an older, pre lock S & W Model 686 with 6 in. barrell. I think it's just about the perfect revolver, at least for me.


Yup, I agree totally. I have a 6" 686-3, still NIB.


----------



## fast20

My grandfathers sw 38, he bought back in the 40's.... its "MY" most awesome!!!!


----------



## yardbird

Ruger Vaquero Bird heads SS 45colt love this gun!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Same here.
> Most all you'all have seen this before.
> Ruger SuperRedhawk Alaskan (2.5 inch snubby). Trijicon tritium front sight. Magna-Ported.
> Paid a LOT for it used. But, I am very happy. :mrgreen: ?





desertman said:


> We're almost neighbors, was that you I heard down here in Prescott?


Oops, I'm late to get back to the party.

Could have been me. I'm a member of the Prescott Sportman's Club. I live west of Chino Valley.

I occasionally fire off the Big Boy at both their Granite Mountain range, and their new one in Chino Valley.
Using .45 LC, no big deal. Firing .454 usually gets a few folks to come down and ask "what was that". :mrgreen:

I arrive at the ranges in either a green Cherokee, or a blue Vette with silver stripes. Maybe we'll cross paths.


----------



## desertman

DanP_from_AZ:
So that WAS you I heard! I'm not too far from the Granite Mountain range but I've never been to any of the ranges, I usually like to drive out into the middle of nowhere and blow off a few rounds. I'm sure you know, they're opening up an indoor range on Iron Springs Road, maybe I'll see you there. When I took a tactical handgun course in the early 80's one individual brought a .44 Magnum, he had trouble hitting the steel plates with full house loads under rapid fire, but he sure was the loudest man on the line. I'm not sure when they came out with the .454, back then the .44 Magnum was as "Dirty Harry" said the most powerful handgun in the world. I had two of them back then, a Model 29 and Redhawk and still have them, and recently bought a 3" 629 Talo. I was tempted to buy the .500 S&W but at $5.00 a round, that was the end of that idea. At any rate I used a 1911 Colt at the course and hit the plates every time.


----------



## DJ Niner

Tennjed said:


> A Ruger Redhawk in 45 colt. A rare bird and reloaders dream on top with little brother Security Six in 357


Love the grips; you don't see that style on stainless steel revolvers very often, but it certainly makes for a unique look.

A nicely matched pair of modern handguns that would cover all the bases, with a bit of class.


----------



## Donn

Colt Single-Action Army, 45LC, 7 1/2" barrel.


----------



## Desertrat

Has to be my 7.5 inch Ruger Super Blackhawk in stainless.


----------



## Bhoffman

Dan Wesson M15 357 "Pistol Pack" w/ 2", 4", 6" and 8" vented barrels.


----------



## mk70ss

I have the same gun. Love mine, they are the perfect packing pistol.


----------



## Nlmadog

I have to say my Colt Python, my Dirty Harry N Frame


----------



## BigCityChief

S&W 586 L Comp in .357


----------



## HighlandLofts

All of my handguns are stainless except my S&W 632 - 327 federal mag, it has a blued frame and stainless cylinder & barrel. I have two GP100s a 327 federal mag 4" anda 357 mag 6", a SP101 - 327 federal mag 3". a Redhawk 44 mag 7 1/2", a Ruger Single-Six 22lr/22mag 5.5" barrel, a Rossi 972 357 mag with a 3" ported barrel, and a S&W 642 Airweight 38 + P. 
I have several semi autos as well.
My favorite revolver for target shooting is the 357 mag GP100 with the 6" barrel. For a carry gun (revolver) I use the S&W 642, nice & light weight, very comfortable to carry. 

My favorite semi has got to be my 80 series Colt 1911 Combat Commander. Decent by at $820 cash private sale a couple of years ago. 

I will be buying a S&W 686, a 629 Classic and a Ruger 44 mag Alaskan.


----------



## acepilot

My Ruger .44 Magnum New Model Super Blackhawk...


----------



## HighlandLofts

Ya gotta love those stainless handguns. What barrel does that Blackhawk have? it looks like ten inches or so. My Redhawk has a 7&1/2" barrel.


----------



## Hootch7

Smith and Wesson 19-3, 6" with Hogue grips. It lives in the headboard (long since out of the baby business) and every night I just have to look at or fondle it. It is absolutely beautiful and ridiculously accurate. It is my first S&W. I always thought that S&W's were overpriced, but after shooting this thing, I'm a believer. If I do my part, at 25 yards, it will make six holes that a fifty cent piece will cover.


----------



## Bob Wright

My Colt New Frontier in .45 Colt:



Elegant revolver!

Bob Wright


----------



## Bhoffman

Dan Wesson Model 15 357 Magnum "Pistol Pack".


----------



## Bhoffman

Dan Wesson Model 15 357 Magnum "Pistol Pack".


----------



## Donn

Was, is and always will be my S&W Model 19 Combat Magnum


----------



## LePetomane

Colt Python Elite


----------



## TheReaper

The one in my avatar. Ruger New Model .44 mag.


----------



## welshdude

Ok, I don't _have _a revolver, but if I _did_...2 Ruger LCRs. One chambered in .22 mag and the other in .357 mag. I'd carry the .357 in the winter and give the .22 mag to my MIL as a nightstand revolver. It was the only gun that didn't scare the carp out of her when trying some out. I'd also have a Taurus Judge polymer w/.410 slugs for a nightstand gun. We have a Mossberg Maverick 88 .20 w/SD rounds, but it's too big to be practical so my wife has a P11 on her side and I have the MB leaning against the wall on my side.

And I'd get a Ruger .44 magnum just so I could go to our property range, set up a stuffed man target and say, "Do ya feel lucky, punk? Well. do ya?" Then I'd blow it's head off...I have issues...I know.


----------



## Pistol Pete

Purdiest is my Colt SAA, funnest is my 625JM, sexiest is my Python. Caint pick just one.


----------



## FPG

*Hand Cannons*

I have a few but my beloved S&W 460 XVR is top of the list. 


Not a revolver but my ML is a close second.


----------



## FPG

*Twins With My 1851*

1851 Navy Confederate Colt


----------



## Blackhawkman

My Model 58 S&W made in 1976.


----------



## barrya

A Smith & Wesson model 27-2 made in 1974. To me this is the ultimate 357 magnum. Barry


----------



## wirenut

My favorite, purchased new in 1979..


----------



## Wolfstein

I can't decide. I have Berettas, Glock 19 gen 4, Taurus pt92, Taurus PT945, S & W Airweight, Makarovs and other revolvers. I still go back to my S&W 500. I really don't shoot it much, but I like the massiveness of it, and the looks.


----------



## lewwallace

S&W Heritage Edition, 25-11. 45LC. Made 2001 only 150 in this series! And the one in my avatar: 1886 Webley Government (WG) in 455/476.


----------



## hillman

I'll go with my Virginian Dragoon.


----------



## Freethought

Lew Horton 686-1 round butt , 2 and half inch. Smith says it doesn't exist but here in it's glory nonetheless.


----------



## CW

only revolver I own for now, Rossi M515 .22WMR [wood grips also came with pistol]

Not mine but this is what it looks like (mine has black rear sight)...


----------



## TAPnRACK

Ruger GP100 Wiley Clapp Talo Edition in .357/.38


----------



## DJ Niner

"Nice!"


----------



## Spike12

I had a M-27 but it had that damn 8 and 3/8" barrel. Every time I went to shoot it I felt like the Joker taking out his gun to shoot down Batman.

I also had a 'old' model Super Blackhawk. On of the very early ones with the super bluing job the came with. Sold it before it knew better.

Now it's a toss up between my Standard OM Blackhawk in 357 that's in really nice shape vs. my 6" SS Security Six with a polished and shimmed trigger job. But then there's the 4", SS Gp100 with the polished and shimmed trigger....


----------



## Steven

617 is my favorite so far but I'm really starting to love my 929 in 9 mm. It balances real well and I love the 8 shots with moon clips. Accuracy is around 1 inch at 25 yards with a number of different loads. It now has a C-more site on it. The 617 has an older ADCO red dot on it.


----------



## Gman17

Ruger gp 100 Wiley Clapp black


----------



## Gman17

Smith 620


----------



## nrd515525

By size alone, it would have to be my Dan Wesson .44 Magnum:









But this one is very nice, too:


----------

